# If I was close would I get the ride?



## FreeRider

If a potential rider was literally stood next to my car and infact we were talking and they booked a ride, is there anyway to ensure I got the ride?


----------



## 911 Guy

No. It can work though.


----------



## FreeRider

How can it work?


----------



## 911 Guy

FreeRider said:


> How can it work?


There is no way to ensure it, but I have had it work on a couple of occasions.


----------



## FreeRider

Thanks


----------

